# Derrick Rose/OJ Mayo SweepStakes



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

With Free Agency taken place and all the major movement occured.. 

Which 5 teams do you think will be the league's worst?

I have Sacremento, Seattle, Philadelphia (who is their pf anyway?), Indiana, and La Clippers as my top 5.. in that order..

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Philadelphia will be bad, and if KG leaves my Timberwolves will bomb. Sacramento wont he horrible, but play-offs are a big no-no.


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

In no particular order, I think these teams will be swinging for them. I want Seattle to win it, they'd be set.

Philadelphia
Seattle
Indiana
Milwaukee
Minnesota


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Milwaukee won't be bottom five, if it wasn't for the injuries last year, they would have been contending for playoffs. 

Sacramento
Seattle
Philadelphia
Indiana (If J.O. is traded)
Minnesota

God help us if Seattle has Durant, Green, and Mayo.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow the lack of defense on that team would be AMAZING. 138-127 would be fun to watch though.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Offense > Defense


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Eric Maynor, Ronald Steele and Tywon Lawson are very good consolation prizes. I also think Jonathan Wallace may make an NBA team. Not a fan of Darren Collison, Sean Singletary, Dominic James, and I think Jerryd Bayless will stay in school. Also maybe Drew Nietzel, it's just he's not really a PG, but since he can handle with that shot, he could stick.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I still think there will be some movement and at least one star will get traded, but as it looks right now I think that

- Philadelphia
- Indiana
- Minnesota
- Seattle
- Sacramento

could be in for a high draft pick.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I expect these 2 to be top 5 picks, I can see O.J slipping, if his attiude shows, teams get scared off by that.

I'm pretty sold on Derrick being a top 3 pick, has the skills, and is going on the right situation.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Michael Beasley DeAndre Jordan sweep stakes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DeAndre is way too raw to be selected #1. He can barely catch the ball right now, which he may never improve on.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

IMO the number one spot is OJ Mayo's to lose. People can handle a bad personality if the kid can ball...which he can.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

HKF said:


> Eric Maynor, Ronald Steele and *Tywon Lawson* are very good consolation prizes. I also think Jonathan Wallace may make an NBA team. Not a fan of Darren Collison, Sean Singletary, Dominic James, and I think Jerryd Bayless will stay in school. Also maybe Drew Nietzel, it's just he's not really a PG, but since he can handle with that shot, he could stick.


I pray to god the Blazers could snag him..


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i wish the clippers would tank for a shot at mayo, rose or beasley...but, they won't, as they are deluded into thinking that they have a shot against the elites of the nba with the current lineup...

anywho, here's my list:

sacramento
seattle
philly
atlanta
clippers


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

HKF said:


> Eric Maynor, Ronald Steele and Tywon Lawson are very good consolation prizes. *I also think Jonathan Wallace may make an NBA team.* Not a fan of Darren Collison, Sean Singletary, Dominic James, and I think Jerryd Bayless will stay in school. Also maybe Drew Nietzel, it's just he's not really a PG, but since he can handle with that shot, he could stick.



Jonathan Wallace will get 1st round consideration by the end of the year. Take it to the bank. Last year I posted he's the most underrated player in the country. I'd say he proved that last year. A lot of people - including Rick Majerus - thought he was the best shooter in college ball... he's also pretty clutch.

With his best buddy, Jeff Green, gone I think he'll be a 1st team all Big Easter and the MVP of Georgetown. I've been watching his summer league games this summer and he looks twice as good. He playing great D, hitting 3's off the dribble and slashing to the basket way better. It's amazing how he adds to his game every off-season, similarly to Shane Battier at Duke. He's even making better decisions as a pg. Chris Wright and him are playing on the same team in the backcourt in the kenner league. Right now they're undefeated in the Kenner League (Local DC summer league for D1 college ball players) and beating teams they shouldnt be beating. Chris and JWall are going to make a killer backcourt. 

Austin Freeman, Chris Wright, Jeremiah Rivers, Jesse Sapp, Tyler Crawford AND Wallace. Talk about a loaded backcourt...Oh yea JTIII also has big Roy and DaJuan Summers - they're two most talented players - in the front court. People who are saying Memphis is number 1 and not the Hoyas may be real sorry come Decemeber 22.

lol maybe not the right rant for this thread....oh well.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Sacramento- OJ Mayo
Seattle- Derrick Rose (everyone is done if this happens)
Indiana- Michael Beasley
Memphis- Nicolas Batum
Philly- Roy Hibbert

I like Tomic, Gallinari, Lopez, Arthur, Jordan, Collison, Thabeet, Lawson, and Summers to round out the lotto.

I also like but am not sold on Donte Greene and Budinger.

I forgot to mention- after next year Philly will be the only team who is seriously under the cap. this is an off-season which Elton Brand (perfect!!) Gilber Arenas, Baron Davis, Lamar Odom, KG, Jason Kidd, Shawn Marion, Mike Bibby, Ron Artest are all UNrestricted free agents. Philly could really turn things around.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom still has two years left on his contract, so does Baron, KG, Kidd, Marion, Bibby and Artest. The only ones I see opting out are Elton Brand and Artest to be honest. The others are not opting out because they won't make anywhere near what they are making now. Especially Baron Davis (can't stay healthy, approaching 30) and Shawn Marion (being paid the max). Arenas will get his though.

The big FA period is 2009 summer.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think a team that was mediocre last year is going to bomb...Minnesota, this means you.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> The big FA period is 2009 summer.


2009 might also very well be the beginning of a new era when most stars of today will be over 30. Everything won't change all of a sudden, but barring major injuries I think the top teams will remain the same for another two years. Two years from now the younger teams should be able to saw on the throne of the top teams at least.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

mayo's attitude isnt bad at all i dont get why people say this. competitor yes a thug no..the only questionable incident that i can recall was the with the girl at nch. the ref incident was completely bs


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

The entire recruiting process involving Mayo pretty much sums up his attitude...

He has a large ego and an attitude. You dont tell big time college coaches that YOU will be the one calling them. As I have been saying for the past two years, there is a reason the premier basketball schools never recruited Mayo.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

If the Sonics manage to lose enough games to land Rose, they'll be the next great dynasty.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well they didn't recruit him because he's going to be a media circus. He really doesn't belong in college because he's a pro. He's forced to go, so he's in LA soaking up the limelight. Pretty much.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Quite Frankly said:


> Offense > Defense


Pheonix < San Antonio


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

23isback said:


> Pheonix < San Antonio



san antonio = offense + defense


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm not yet sold on Mayo as a top 5 pick, he's going to have to beat out:Rose, Batum, Hibbert, Budinger and Gordon or Galinari and i dont think he can do it, we'll see.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

rainman said:


> I'm not yet sold on Mayo as a top 5 pick, he's going to have to beat out:Rose, Batum, Hibbert, Budinger and Gordon or Galinari and i dont think he can do it, we'll see.



Don't forget Lopez.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Don't forget Lopez.


Some scoff at Lopez being a top 5 pick, i'm not one of them.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> The entire recruiting process involving Mayo pretty much sums up his attitude...
> 
> He has a large ego and an attitude. You dont tell big time college coaches that YOU will be the one calling them. As I have been saying for the past two years, there is a reason the premier basketball schools never recruited Mayo.


Do you or myself really know whats going on? news paper clippings dont count


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Kentucky/Indiana both offered Mayo

if you consider them premier schools IDK?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Don't forget Lopez.


Forget about him being top 5.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I expect these 2 to be top 5 picks, I can see O.J slipping, if his attiude shows, teams get scared off by that.
> 
> I'm pretty sold on Derrick being a top 3 pick, has the skills, and is going on the right situation.


This is what I don't understand. Somehow, O.J. has attitude problems and is heading in the wrong direction, but Derrick is fine? Come on, anyone who follows grassroots basketball knows that Derrick has Reggie and Adidas in his ear. He's being manipulated by sneaker deals in every decision he makes. Can't see how that's necessarily the right situation, having Adidas tell you what to do. Derrick isn't the angel he's being made out to be on these boards. The personality trait I'm looking for is a competitor, someone who hates to lose. I don't care if Mayo comes across spoilt, or Derrick comes across as a sheep in this whole process. If the kids can ball and mature, no problems.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Priest said:


> Do you or myself really know whats going on? news paper clippings dont count


I would say I know more than the average poster around here about what has gone on. The information I have isnt from newpaper clippings either. Im not going to sit here and say I know everything about the Mayo situation, but besides the media circus he is, he has an attitude and other reasons why the major schools stayed away.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> Kentucky/Indiana both offered Mayo
> 
> if you consider them premier schools IDK?


To their fans, YES


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Ron Mexico said:


> Kentucky/Indiana both offered Mayo
> 
> if you consider them premier schools IDK?


Indiania and Kentucky were recruiting him the longest, they offered him years ago. The fact of the matter is, there are reasons you didnt see or hear any of those big time programs knocking down his door or even being listed as offering him or interested in him.


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

actually I kind of like if the premier schools would avoid the guys with character flaws


good for parity in college bball because someone will take them up


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Indiania and Kentucky were recruiting him the longest, they offered him years ago. The fact of the matter is, there are reasons you didnt see or hear any of those big time programs knocking down his door or even being listed as offering him or interested in him.


Some times you have to take a step back and read what you write. OJ Mayo is not close to one of the worse attitude/discipline problems to come out of high school but somehow you think college coaches were full of integrity about him and did not want to offer him a scholarship. Come on man....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think the reason most shied away from him (and this is my opinion here) is that he is a FOR-SURE one and done player. No matter how poorly he could potentially play, he is not coming back to school for a 2nd year. If Durant and Oden busted last year, I think one of them may have returned.

Derrick Rose also went to Memphis because of Wes and the fact that Calipari won't impede him from being one and done. Sometimes you have to realize that a guy like Mayo isn't a bad guy, but he's going to create a media circus (and at USC it isn't going to be as big as at a school that had ESPN doing their games).

The FOX contract is pathetic.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah, you can be nice, and just want attention all the time, I was watching PUNKs yesterday, and they had the one with T.O and he seems like a really nice guy.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Some times you have to take a step back and read what you write. OJ Mayo is not close to one of the worse attitude/discipline problems to come out of high school but somehow you think college coaches were full of integrity about him and did not want to offer him a scholarship. Come on man....


Well if that is what you think that is fine, but its not like im making this up. These big time schools avoided him for a reason. Hes not the worst, but he isnt anything to brag about. Mayo has other problems besides his attitude. Most programs saw it as a risk to recruit Mayo, just like programs see it as a risk to recruit Sidney (except for some different issues). Is it or is it not a fact that most of the big time programs in the NCAA did not even offer him a scholarship?

I can answer that one, its a fact. There is a reason why, its not just coincidence.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Indiania and Kentucky were recruiting him the longest, they offered him years ago. The fact of the matter is, there are reasons you didnt see or hear any of those big time programs knocking down his door or even being listed as offering him or interested in him.


Huggins recruited him the longest, but once he landed at Kansas State, there was no way Mayo was going there. Bill and OJ went to North College Hill so that they could be close to Huggins.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> I think the reason most shied away from him (and this is my opinion here) is that he is a FOR-SURE one and done player. No matter how poorly he could potentially play, he is not coming back to school for a 2nd year. If Durant and Oden busted last year, I think one of them may have returned.
> 
> Derrick Rose also went to Memphis because of Wes and the fact that Calipari won't impede him from being one and done. Sometimes you have to realize that a guy like Mayo isn't a bad guy, but he's going to create a media circus (and at USC it isn't going to be as big as at a school that had ESPN doing their games).
> 
> The FOX contract is pathetic.


He is for sure a one and done player. He isnt a bad kid, but there are other things about him that he could eaily avoid or not do, but doesnt. Mayo wanted to run a program, he wanted to be the face, and he wanted to own the campus; he will get his chance at USC.

And yes, the Fox contract is terrible.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Well if that is what you think that is fine, but its not like im making this up. These big time schools avoided him for a reason. Hes not the worst, but he isnt anything to brag about. Mayo has other problems besides his attitude. Most programs saw it as a risk to recruit Mayo, just like programs see it as a risk to recruit Sidney (except for some different issues). Is it or is it not a fact that most of the big time programs in the NCAA did not even offer him a scholarship?
> 
> I can answer that one, its a fact. There is a reason why, its not just coincidence.


It is because they knew they didn't have a chance


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Huggins recruited him the longest, but once he landed at Kansas State, there was no way Mayo was going there. Bill and OJ went to North College Hill so that they could be close to Huggins.


Yeah, Huggins had these two in the bag and he blew it, or should I say drank it. It would have been something to see Bill and OJ in college on the same team, not to mention who else they would be able to take with them from Mayo and Walker's recruiting classes.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> It is because they knew they didn't have a chance


Its not that they didnt have a chance, they just didnt want to meet most of his wants/needs/demands.

Mayo has been quoted as saying he didnt want to go to a storied program, but that was well after the fact he knew these programs werent going to pony up for him.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Seattle will have the worst record without a doubt. And until Atlanta proves otherwise, they are bottom 5 every year.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> Seattle will have the worst record without a doubt. And until Atlanta proves otherwise, they are bottom 5 every year.


True. By the way ever get down to Hampton Beach?


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Rose is better than Mayo


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

adarsh1 said:


> Rose is better than Mayo


agreed.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

and the clippers have pulled ahead in to the lead...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Clippers/Pacers/Sonics/Wolves/Sixers/Kings could all be in the running


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> Seattle will have the worst record without a doubt. And until Atlanta proves otherwise, they are bottom 5 every year.



oh god PLEASE let atlanta suck again next year. to be able to plunk rose as nash's backup and successor . . . good lord . . . heaven.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> oh god PLEASE let atlanta suck again next year. to be able to plunk rose as nash's backup and successor . . . good lord . . . heaven.


Hawks fans wouldnt be able to show their faces in here, would they?


----------



## I Own 2 Microwaves (May 30, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Clippers/Pacers/Sonics/Wolves/Sixers/Kings could all be in the running


all those teams could use a good young point guard 

maybe not Wolves if they plan to use Foye at the point


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I Own 2 Microwaves said:


> all those teams could use a good young point guard
> 
> maybe not Wolves if they plan to use Foye at the point


i think either a rose/foye or mayo/foye back court, while undersized could work quite well.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> oh god PLEASE let atlanta suck again next year. to be able to plunk rose as nash's backup and successor . . . good lord . . . heaven.


The Suns will sell the pick anyway.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> i wish the clippers would tank for a shot at mayo, rose or beasley...but, they won't, *as they are deluded into thinking that they have a shot against the elites of the nba with the current lineup...*
> 
> anywho, here's my list:
> 
> ...



You got your wish, but at a price.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Come on Philly...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

LameR said:


> You got your wish, but at a price.



i wouldn't exactly say that i wished for a season ending type injury to my favorite player...


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> agreed.


disagree...especially on the nba level..They are both talented but i feel that mayo has more of a nba ready game. IMO he could be a pass first guard if he wanted to and was placed in a pass first system. Maybe I'm rating him too high but he can do everything a coach could ask out of a player


----------

